# Jordi Savall Beethoven 1-5



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been enjoying listening to this set on Qobuz. Previously there was an Eroica issued by these same forces. Does anyone know if that recording is the one used in this set, or have they made a newer version


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

According to the back of the cd looks like a new (2019) recording of the Eroica. His other one was from 1994.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Gray Bean said:


> According to the back of the cd looks like a new (2019) recording of the Eroica. His other one was from 1994.


Thanks. I had perused the booklet on Qobuz but couldn't find any data. I used to have the earlier recording on CD but it had gone missing. The new one sounds similar afaik.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Triplets said:


> I have been enjoying listening to this set on Qobuz. Previously there was an Eroica issued by these same forces. Does anyone know if that recording is the one used in this set, or have they made a newer version


All of the symphonies on the new Savall recording are new studio recordings (made June-October 2019).

And one more thing that nobody here or elsewhere have commented on is that on the back of the new recording it says:
*"Complete Symphonies Vol. 1"*
I assume that means that Savall and his friends will record the last 4 Beethoven symphonies as well!!!

What I have heard so far of the new recording on Spotify has been terrific.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Amazingly I've not heard this yet. That will soon be rectified.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Merl said:


> Amazingly I've not heard this yet. That will soon be rectified.


Hard to believe!  ... I bet you'll love the timpani though.

Pleasantly surprised by the number of great Beethoven recordings in this anniversary year, although I have to admit I'm feeling a bit burnt out. :lol:


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

The new Eroica is definitely different from his first recording of that work. 

The new version isn't quite as radical. 

Sounds like a wonderful set so far. Savall really has a knack of getting impact and depth out of a lean force. The textures are amazing, too.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

RogerWaters said:


> The new Eroica is definitely different from his first recording of that work.
> 
> The new version isn't quite as radical.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful set so far. Savall really has a knack of getting impact and depth out of a lean force. The textures are amazing, too.


 I really enjoy the new set. My CD of the Eroica that they issued previously has gone missing. The times in the present recording are very prominent, in a good way. I remember the older Eroica as being lighter, almost balletic, while the current one has a more visceral punch.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve been listening to this 2019 set (symphonies 1-5) on my streaming service in 24-bit/48 kHz. I think it’s just fantastically good! The textures, transparency, phrasing, tempi, all just right on target. This is one of those times when I struggle with my promise to myself not to buy any more Beethoven symphony sets. I really want this (eventual 1-9) set both for the performances and because it’s SACD.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Triplets said:


> I really enjoy the new set. My CD of the Eroica that they issued previously has gone missing. The times in the present recording are very prominent, in a good way. I remember the older Eroica as being lighter, almost balletic, while the current one has a more visceral punch.


Quite agree. The approach to the Eroica was lighter and lacked the depth of this one - as does the Hannover Band and Gardiner. I think this is the best I have heard amongst period instruments/HIPs. Same positive comparison on the 4th with these others. Brilliant tempo, as well.

I don't see that V2 has been released.


----------

